# Offseason growing



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm going to be logging my offseason as iv never really had what I'd consider a good offseason as iv always stayed pretty lean since I last competed .

so I'm literally going to be putting on as much size as I can

my current weight is 89kg

hight 5,9

bf% 12 (estimate )

current split is push pull legs , rest upper , lower

all session foucus on progressive overload , upper and lower session I don't rest pause anything just muscle rounds , strait sets and pump sets

So my plan is to gain As much quality size as I can before the next show , not decided on what show I'm doing yet

il post diet and gear use soon


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So current diet :

*training day *

meal 1: 200g lean ground steak , 130g avocado , 15g coconut oil , greens

meal 2: 200g sweet pot, 50g jasmine rice ,5 egg whites , 100g lean ground steak , 8g coconut oil

pre training meal : 110g ground rice ,15g nut butter ,40g of protein from whey 2 matador tabs

shake one 15mins pre

50g cyclin dextrin , 20g pepto pro (And a bunch of fun stuff creatine , amino acids ...)

intra shake : 3 scoops workout food and i add an extra 50g cyclic Dextrin

pwo meal : 110g jasmine rice , 1 bagle , jam , 200g ground turkey 2 matador tabs

meal 5:50g rice 200g sweet pot, 200g chicken greens

pre bed : 120g oats 100g Greek total yog, 30g whey , 20g nut butter


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

fire some pictures up aswel mate so we can see your progress throughout.

good luck


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Non-training *

meal 1: 200g lean ground steak 140g avocado greens

meal 2:30g whey 200g total Greek yog , 60g nut Buutter

meal 3:80g carbs from sweet pot and rice 200g chicken 8g coconut oil

meal 4: same as meal 3

meal 5: 130g oats 40g whey ,

pre bed 120g lean ground steak , 4 while eggs , 75g avocado


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So this is where I'm at

gear use , stated this cycle about 4 weeks ago

900mg test

600mg tren

150g oxy (pre wo )

1g adex ed

in the next week or two il pull tren and up test to 1200mg not sure If I'm going to add a second compound as iv not run just test alone for a while , if anyone thinks maybe id benifit off dropping test a bit and keeping a second compound (not tren lol) speak up  I also have not run deca before ! But I'm just not keep on the water and high bp Thst comes with it I perfer dryer Drugs

thats kind of my theroy with only doing test , with the food , which will be going up and up , I feel il prob grow just as well without another compound and il keep all the other good stuff for pre contest , for this cycle anyway next time may add eq or npp in the mix .

also will add in 10ui of novorapid in pre when iv found a good source for it



p.cullen said:


> fire some pictures up aswel mate so we can see your progress throughout.
> 
> good luck


here you got mate


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tbh these Are a few weeks old ,

iv put on some bf since and I hate how I look smaller the heavier I get lol

I just took the first set of pics in a while il post up now , that's all I got for now cos I really don't like the way I look at the min

I should of said I did have a bit of down time before starting this cycle


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Here's a few more recent pics just to give everone an idea of where I'm at

lot a bit of shape and fullness compared to the first pics I posted but they were taken deep into last cycle , push training and didr was perfect ,

like I said I gave myself a few good weeks to relax a bit and eat and train less while inbetween cycles

obv a bad idea now that iv compeard pics lol

but I'm 4 weeks back into it all properly now

so it'll be back soon enogh , I'm feeling good and stregth is defo come back quick wich is nice


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Recent pics


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

When did you last compete mate?

Looking good!! Will be following


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Cheers mate 

last competed 2013 so I have literally been kidding my self iv been in off season since lol but I just stayed to lean , iv still grown , but no where near as much as I could of if I wasent such a pussy at eating lol

was ment to compete last year so started to prep but we found we were having a baby  so I wasted even more grow time and carried on prep though my partners pregnancy ,


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

That's the thing though, it can be a bit off putting when you start gaining fat but I guess its all part of it if you can stay on top of it, still good that you've been able to grow whilst staying lean...certainly helps when it comes to contest prep

I competed at Kent Klassic this year as a beginner and placed 2nd and got am invite to the finals, but I didn't place...ended up going on holiday for two weeks and let my condition slip, so this time round I'm making sure I plan things a lot better


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> That's the thing though, it can be a bit off putting when you start gaining fat but I guess its all part of it if you can stay on top of it, still good that you've been able to grow whilst staying lean...certainly helps when it comes to contest prep
> 
> I competed at Kent Klassic this year as a beginner and placed 2nd and got am invite to the finals, but I didn't place...ended up going on holiday for two weeks and let my condition slip, so this time round I'm making sure I plan things a lot better
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Early morning post

woke up , piss wet through in sweat again !

Actually dont think its all the tren , I don't usually get side that bad with it

i think it could be the test plex 300!

AnywAy , prepping food now ,legs later


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

cheers dude although iv made it harder for myself as I have to skip the inters and go straight to the Mr classes, will either be under or over 100kg class.

Still will give mea kick u the arse to put some serious graft in

(Early morning meal prep crew checking in too lol have just come off a night shift and am not ready for bed yet so thought I would get it out the way )


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

it will mate 

whats makes it fun i guess

first time im actually looking foward to pushing the food ,i jsut feel im gonna grow quite a lot ,main reason being iv jsut never really eaten the most iv pushed kals is about 4k and that dident last long

where as now im pushing 5000, so il be stubbon this time and not be gay and drop then back down after a week lol

prep crew i like it , i went all out this moring and shaped my ground steak into burgers lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Legs, pretty good workout , can barely move now shaking like a leaf

*legs/bi *

machine preacher 1x RP 1x high rep set

cable rope hammer 1x 20

bb sldl 2x 6,10

leg pres 3 x 6, 10, 10

smith narrow squat 2x 6,7

leg curl 1x RP

ghr 2x8,6

calve 1x DC style + 2 heavy high rep sets

dident squat today as I have to variations of my workout rotation ,

mall heavy stuff this session

400kg leg press

150 sldl

il be doing 2nd legs on Saturday

cookin my pwo meal now

domt think itll last long


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Yesterday's eating was hard!

Had to blend some meals up :/

got to do fu**ing spin at work today , I really don't like doing it , 45min cardio , no thanks lol , plus makes me look stupid when there's 60 years olds doing it better than the instructor ! Legs are in any state to do that either today lol

vety tired today as night sweats are getting wores I littraly soaked through 3 pillows ,

anywhooi , upper body session today ,


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Upper session today

bb row 160x 7

shug 160 x 12,5,2 120x8

cable row 6x4 95x4,4,4,4,4,3

incline DB 42x9 38x 6

incline smith 6x4 80x 4,4,4,4,3 60x4

dip BWx17

machine shoulder press stack x13 into triple drop

cable lateal raise drop set

rear cable drop set

rope push down 35x20

dual arm DB extension 42x10

reverse banded EZ curl SS with hammer curl 18x15

then into chest /back pump set super sets

cable fly SS lat pull down 20-30 reps

good session , cos this is the second time of the week I train everything , I keep volume low , , I grow much better with low volume and high frequency ,

at one point I was hitting every body part 4x a week

I just chsnge up stuff when I start stalling. In progression ,

one more meal before bed now , up early for legs


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Also may add EQ to cycle ? Or go higher with test ,

test at the mo is 900mg as I'm running 600mg tren , but tren is being dropped next week and test goes up to 1.2g

so il either go up to 1.7g or stay at 1.2 and add 500g eq

also will be adding slin back to pre

and as food increases may add 2-3ui of slin to all meals out side training parimeter bar breaki and last meal ,

il be doing a bit more reseach on that one

im saving peps for cruise

really really want to get on gh just the cost :/


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Spent the day looking for Xmas decs with my little girl and misses ,

had an pretty decent leg session this am considering I was so so so tired , darci was up so much last night , ( she 6 months )

I got up at 5 30 to feed her agin then eat before gym

usually when I'm working the gf gets up with her and when I'm off I do .

, so legs

leg press 6x4

leg extension 6x4

bulgarisn split squat 6x4

leg press on smith 6x 4

leg curl 6x4

pull throug SS with GHR

calve on leg press x5

sicking in my mouth during this

jyst in case anyone is unsure of 6x4

its a muscle round , so you do 6 sets of 4 Reps with 5 breaths between sets ,

And only have one failure point , So for example,

leg press 360kg x 4,4,4,3 (drop Weight so you can get 4 again on the last 2 sets )

they much more brutal than you'd think .

on paper they look pretty easy ,

anywsy back home now food and film time


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Are you using the fortitude training system or Titan routine? (muscle rounds)


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Are you using the fortitude training system or Titan routine? (muscle rounds)


I havs just done a phase of FT.

Now im doing

pull

push

legs

off

upper

lower

on upper and lower days I add in some muscle rounds cos I like them ,

coffee time now before cardio , might just take extra clen lol cos I hate cardio , but I need to stay on top of it .


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So made up my mind about cycle changes ,

going to be running

1,2g test

600 npp

food is getting harder and harder to get in lol

trainied legs the other day and doing leg pres my belly was so bloated my legs were bouncing off it haha

had a lovely day yesterday , spent all day with my daughter as Laura was working all day

was pushing here into town for a coffee , it's only about 20 min away

I was soaked by the time I got there lol

cant wait to get off tren lol obv the volume of food don't help

but hopefully be All woth it


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

diet changes:

traning day iv added 20g fat to all meals execpt breakki, pre and post

non traning day meal 5 add 20g fat


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

pull day yesterday

rack chins-rest pause

shrugx1

bb rowx1

shrugx1

bb rowx1

deadlift x2

cable row-rest pause

lat pull down x2

cable rear deltx2

hammer curlx1

machine curlx1

log book beaten on all lifts

right im such an idiot lol iv changed my mind for cycle change lol

iv out my order in no so it wont change agin haha

cycle will now be

1.1g test

600mg NPP

1mg adex ed


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Push session yesterday

smith incline -rest pause

decline bench x2

db should press x 2

pec dec- 1 widow maker

dip -rest pause + high rep set

deadstop EZ skulls -rest pause

pushdowns -triple drop

lat raise -rest pause

bent over lat raise -rest pause

cable laterals -triple drop

cable rear laterals -triple drop

abs

beat the log on all lifts

weight is creeping up nicely , had a cheat meal last night ,

really dident feel like it tbh , I just had chicken n chips ,

i skiped my weekly cheat last week just cos I'm eating so much food , I really don't want any extra lol

resy day today

il do cardio later on


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Night sweats are getting ridiculous , I had to check to see if I'd pissed my self last night , making me so tired as well as I cant get back to sleep properly , so I get up and get some bcaa with s load of water and electrolytes

so workmg at the gym I train at today , which is always nice and easy as its so layed back here I'm the only one on shift untill 3,  so il do my cardio once the regulars get out and then get Netflix on for the rest oh the day ,

eating is realy becoming a massive chore now lol

, after getting back to sleep this am

I had the scarerest zombie dream ! Woke up feeling I'm a weird mood lol

legs today Slin going back in now pre


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mikel123 said:


> I havs just done a phase of FT.
> 
> Now im doing
> 
> ...


Gotta say I really like that split. So easy to be able to train on a weekly basis, hit everything twice, and keep things constant.

At the minute I'm hitting everything twice in 8 days, the only thing I don't like is when I having a training day on a day where I could do with a rest (commuting home on a Friday)

Back/chest

Legs

Shoulders/arms

Rest

Back/chest

Legs

Shoulders/arms

Rest

Having upper lower over a weekend, and training Tuesday Wednesday Thursday, is going to make things much easier for me! Cheers mate!

Edit-how many cals you on a day now?


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tom90 said:


> Gotta say I really like that split. So easy to be able to train on a weekly basis, hit everything twice, and keep things constant.
> 
> At the minute I'm hitting everything twice in 8 days, the only thing I don't like is when I having a training day on a day where I could do with a rest (commuting home on a Friday)
> 
> ...


yeah it's a cool way to cram in body pats twice a week ,

tbh I may even drop down to 4 days a week and combine upper/ Lower in to one sesh

just iv not gone over 4 days a week for a while and doing 5 is taking its toll abit lol

prob would be easier if I did high volume cos iv done that in the past and it just dident tire me out like low volume dose

but I grow pretty well with low volume , tbh I don't enjoy high volume it bores me

I like getting stronger and beating the log book

iv had to add in a few higher rep sets and the end of workouts judt to accomadate for the amount of carbs I take in through session , and through the day tbh lol im just carful with failure point in the higher rep stuff as I don't want it to take away from the main lifts in session

iv have more fauilure points in session atm cos I'm only hitting every thing twice a week so I feel I can handle more sets to failure , where as when I'm training everything 3-4x a week that's when you really go to sensible with taking certain sets to failure , other wise you'll just be getting diminishing returns , lol I know from experience lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I train the same way, always trying to beat the log book.

I don't mind training 5 days a week, I get bored on rest days haha!

Is there any chance you've worked with Jordan Peters before?

The pro/fat brekkie, AD supplements, HBCD and Peptopro intra, make me think that you might've...


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tom90 said:


> I train the same way, always trying to beat the log book.
> 
> I don't mind training 5 days a week, I get bored on rest days haha!
> 
> ...


that's the catch 22 ! lol

rest days are very much needed , but the fook are you supposed to do on them ! Haha

your correct buddy , tbh I credit most of knowledge about training and nutrition to him,

hes a very good guy


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mikel123 said:


> that's the catch 22 ! lol
> 
> rest days are very much needed , but the fook are you supposed to do on them ! Haha
> 
> ...


Honestly, on rest days, I'd rather go to the gym for LISS cardio, rather than do absolutely nothing lol.

Thought I might've been right..

Seen his pics on Instagram/Facebook lately? Insane conditioning and size. His size is something else when you consider his age, he's only around 25 isn't he?


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tom90 said:


> Edit-how many cals you on a day now?


cals are now just over 5000

carbs about 670g

fats around 120g

pro is about 390


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Tom90 said:


> Honestly, on rest days, I'd rather go to the gym for LISS cardio, rather than do absolutely nothing lol.
> 
> Thought I might've been right..
> 
> Seen his pics on Instagram/Facebook lately? Insane conditioning and size. His size is something else when you consider his age, he's only around 25 isn't he?


mate he looks insane atm no idea how the guy constantly improves so quickly if you compear his recent pics to his last show pics it's just insane , to me thats what bb is about he just gets better and better


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mikel123 said:


> mate he looks insane atm no idea how the guy constantly improves so quickly if you compear his recent pics to his last show pics it's just insane , to me thats what bb is about he just gets better and better


For his last show his condition was poor, but I agree with you, hell of a change for this one!

Let me ask you about carbs. What do you do with them on rest days, in respect to your training days? I'm thinking of just dropping the carbs by the amount from my HBCD that I would've had around workout, and either making up the cals with fats, or just dropping the cals from those carbs..


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah mate he looked awsome

ok so usually my preference would usually be , zero carbs very high fat or maybe one carb meal before bed

but now because I want to put on as much size as pos and then use same diet method for prep so iv added carbs back on rest days

cos that way I can grow more and when it come to prep , I think pulling carbs has a much better metabolic effect than pulling fats would

in deload weaks il pull more carbs and replace with fats to re synthesise insulin sensitivty


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Will be following this, best of luck to you mate


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Will be following this, best of luck to you mate


thank you buddy


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Rather than 150mg oxys try 100mg oxys and 50mg dbol  its epic.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Legs /bi

inclne db curl -rest pause

hammer curl -rest pause + WM

ham curl -rest pause

squat x 3

leg press -rest pause + wm

leg ex drop set

standing ham curl x2

ghr -rest pause

leg press calf raise x4

numbers beat again , lower back got so tight and pumped after squat made the rest of the session a bit uncomforbel

but other than that was nice

will prob up slin to 10ui


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> Rather than 150mg oxys try 100mg oxys and 50mg dbol  its epic.


il give it a go when I'm next on orals , wasn't that keen on oxys though


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Got upper session this am

season will look like

incline bb pres x2

incline DB press-6x4

cable fly -triple drop

1 arm DB row -6x4

t-bar row -x2

shrug -6x4

cable row -6x4

CG. Lat pull X1

db press 6x4

rear delt swings -x2

seared lat raises

bi/tri supersets x4

then 1 set of each 20 reps

lat pull down

pec dec

machin press

face pull

abs

i always enjoy enjoy upper body session so should be good

just on the way to gym now


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok session today

when doing back today lower back pumps were horrendous , I did t bars then when on to muscle rounds shrugs ,I had to cut it short cos of lower back pumps ,

iv dropped the tren now and NPP is in the mix

did 12ui slin today

stull feel I can go higher we'll see

Christmas shopping again now .. Yay


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok so off day today, 13 hour shift ,

I got to teach spin this am so there my cardio , which I get payed for lol

been thinking about training splits ,

iv been doing low volume and high frequency for about 2 years now , either doing upper /lower ,DC , fortitude training ,push /pull

iv been thinking about doing more of a mountain dog style phase ,

my just don't like the less frequency I'd get from it , anyone had any good experience with it ?

Diet :

last two days iv actually been feeling hungry ! Which is so nice !! Maybe my metabolism is finally catching up to the amount of food lol or maybe could be adding in the insulin

may start adding 2ui to bigger carbs meals as well as 12-16ui to pre


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Shot 4ui before first carb meal of the day ,

prob a bit to much will stay At 2-3ui depending on size of meals

anyone had had good results with insulin. With every meal ?


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Training update ,

did a high volume Leg session this am ,

just can stand high volume , it' bores the [email protected] out if Me

but my lower back has been so tight ,

So I'm changing my split ,

so now split will be

pull/push rest pull/legs off off

push /legs rest pull /push off off

legs /pull rest push /legs off off

cardio on all off days , may chuck in an arm day on sat on how I feel

I just felt training , with the instenity I was using , on the split I was doing was reLly not alloweing good recovery time

so I reckon this split wil help

also il drop deads for a few weeks cos of my back

guys in the gym keep asking how I got bigger so quick

that's cool

gf said she cAn see my belly through my top ... Not Cool

diet is getting easier I actuslly have felt hungry !! Prob cos of the slin with meals


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Diet update ,

feel im gaining a bit to much chub ..

So im gonna drop my carbs slightly ,

take slin out , bar pre

see how i get on with Thst ,

pull day. Today


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

pull day yesterday

chins-rest pause+strait set

machine low row -2 sets

shrugs-2 sets+drop on 2nd set

bb row -2sets

deadlift -2 sets

rear delt cable x2

machine preacher 1 rest pause

hammer curl wm

calves x4


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

so new training day diet , iv taken carbs out of meal 2 and added in 4 whole eggs ,and meal 6 iv taken out carbs and added 50g almond butter

tbh i got a bit carried away with adding so many kals literally over night

just was getting a bit to fat to quick so my cals have come down from 5000ish to 4600 ,i get on much better with fats than carbs tbh so il give this a fair run before adding cals back in


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

feeeling much better with changes in diet already,

ok push day yday went well,add more weight to every thing yesterday as i was hitting my rep limit on all heavy moves (8-10)

*push *

slight incline bench -2 sets 6,9

cable fly rest pause 20

inclince db press rest pause 14

flat db fly 2sets 8,7

db shoulder press 2 sets 6,8

lateral raises 1 rest pause 18 1 strait set 13

cable laterals 1 restpause 21

bent o laterals rest pause 12

weighted dips 2 sets 7,9

close grip press machine rest pause ,15

*superset x2*

overhead rope extension

rope push down

dident count reps jst went till i couldent move

rest day today ,legs tomorrow gonna get a nice pb on squats


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

bad start to the day today

somehow after jabbing this morning i managed to jab my self in the face haha ,

got 2 more session before i go away for a week so im gunna kill my self in them

really excited for legs later

going for a squat pb

iv been stalling with progression on leg press so im going try a rest pause set for 40-50 today

usually i rest pause fpr no more than 15 on legs so this could be fun 

will report bacl later

also will be pretty much keeping my diet to non traning day diet while away and obv treating my slef to

also gone back to zero carbs on non training days

i honestly feel so much better and feel i recover fine

i have replaced kals with fats


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mikel123 said:


> bad start to the day today
> 
> somehow after jabbing this morning i managed to jab my self in the face haha ,
> 
> ...


Face gains


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Haha yep

should I inject the other side now ???

Haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mikel123 said:


> Haha yep
> 
> should I inject the other side now ???
> 
> Haha


If you want symmetry yes lol

Or you'll look like you should be on a Channel 5 documentary


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> If you want symmetry yes lol
> 
> Or you'll look like you should be on a Channel 5 documentary


good point , well think iv found my new jabbing site , goodbye sore quads and arse

hello bicep face


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Leg session went very well 

squat -4,7,6

leg press rest pause -38

leg extension -rest pause -21

ham curl rest pause -15

db sldl -9,7

ghr -20

zig zagged calves

standing calve raise

calf raise on leg press

standing calf raise

calf raise on leg peas

repeat 1x more

got 10-15 reps with heavy weight

carb time lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

back this am

shrug 9,8,7

tbar row 130kg,9 120kg,10

lat pulldown stack+5kg db ,7,3,1 rest pause

bb row 140x10

cable row stack x 15

rear cable 2 sets for 10,8

incline db curl x10,8

cable curl stack x 10

hammer curl x 20


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok

so I'm really not liking not training already , but we go away to day I was gonna get in a sneaky session this am

but I promised the fam I I wouldn't ,

Im really not happy with how I'm looking atm ,

even though I'm the heavist iv ever been

i feel small , and feel I look small

im Changing to FT when I'm back as I feel I repsond so much better to really well to very high frequency

but I'm gonnng to add an arm day into it,

my arms lag so badly ! I hate them ,lol

tbh I'm not a fan of having an arm day ,and it also gose against the FT system , but iv run it enogh times to know I can do this and still recover ok

ok I'm starting to think my gears not great ...

im using magnum and Sphinx ..anyone recomend anything ekse ?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> Ok
> 
> so I'm really not liking not training already , but we go away to day I was gonna get in a sneaky session this am
> 
> ...


What else do you have access to mate?


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Alliance health care ,

inifinti

thats it it really lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> What else do you have access to mate?


alliance healthcare

infiniti

that's it really lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> alliance healthcare
> 
> infiniti
> 
> that's it really lol


okay mate not tried alliance, meant be good but so is infinity!

Magnum test Plex is s**t hot


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Back from hols now

had ad a great time 

feel and and look s**t !

So flat , I'm sure it'll bs back by next week

diet changes il put up tomz

gear wise , I'm going to just run test for the rest of cycle , I really want to try eq but will save for next cycle


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Awsome session !

Will post it later with new diet plan , to shakey and cba doing it now lol

Hit pbs on everything 

heres a pic to show how fat I'm looking








I swear there heavier I get the smaller I look !


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Upper load/lower pump*

deadlift 180x7

lat puldown 100x11

deadlift 170x8

shug 170x11

inclline bb press 105x7

cable fly 30x12f

inc bb press 100x8

db shoulder press 42x9

lateral raise 22x12

db press 34x9

bent over lateral 18x10

*leg pump*

2x giant sets min rest between Giant sets

20-30 reps

leg press 4 plates aside

leg extension 70kg

ham curl 30kg

calf raise stack

got between 20-27 reps on everything

prob got 18-21 on second round


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Diet training days

1.150g ground steak , 3 whole eggs , 32g coconut oil , greens

2.100g ground steak ,100g chicken

3tbps EVOL,greens

pre WO.50g whey ISO , 20g coconut oil or MCT OIL ,20g alomond butter

intra WO:40g pepto pro,140g cyclic dextrin , 5g creatine , 10g EAA,

post WO. 170g kids cerial , 50g whey ISO

5.50g basmati rice ,200g sweet pot , 120g chicken ,greens 8g coconut oil

pre Bed :100g oats ,100g blueberries , 100g ground turky breast , 5 egg whites


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

^^

pic take this am after lower loads and upper pump

def feel I'm putting on size , def feel I'm also getting a bit fat an watery lol

anothsr great session today , wish I could take a week off more offten lol its really done the trick ,

so todays session

*lower load / upper pump *

Squat 160kg x6

leg press 375kgx10

squat 150kg X11

db sldl 45.5kg x9

calf raise on leg press 6plates a side got 10-12 and did 5 sets

*upper pump*

back/chest super set :

cable row -pec dec

machine row -cable fly

delts super sets:

Cable lateral-rear cable laterals

DB laterals machine press

bi/tri super sets :

rope push down -hammer curls

doing the pump sets killed me after heavy legs , on pumps sets I did 20-25 reps with a weight I would usually only get 15 with just got the rest with partials

snd had 40 sec rest between supsrsets


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So pissed of with last night session! as was really looking foward to the an arm session which iv not done in years

Domt know what happend i warmed up with 100 Reps on rope push downs and rope hammer

then went into heavy dips did one set and I got this weird pain from the inside of my elbow shooting up to my shoulder and down my arm ???

tried to carry on but I coukdent grip ,

was so anyoyed lol I tjoghy it was gonna be a really good session , the pump I got was awsome then 10 mins in i coukdent lift a 6kg dumbell !!

Ah well , let's see how today's uppers session goes


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

been doing a bit of research and i reckon iv got this weird pain coming form my elbow/bicep

could be from squatting ,when i squat i have the bar quite low on my back and it dose make my elbows pretty sore iv im using a lot of weight ,so could be that could be the route of the prob ,

il just strap elbows up later when doing pushing movements

so should be upper muscles rounds today but im gonna do upper load /lower pump just so i can keep a constant mo,,wed,fri,sat split

and il just slot arms days in when ever , any one that ones about the FT program will be thinking you dont have an arm day in FT , but they are a massive weak point ,so il do 4 weaks having an arm day ,and just every now and then chuck the arm day back in for 4 weeks

i did notice when i stopped having an arm day and just doing one or 2 sets of bis and tris after push or pull sesh they did grow ,so i obv was dioing to much for them ,

so i think doing an arm day for a few weeks may spark up a bit of growth in them ,who knows ??


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Off day today ,

been to a meeting in London now working till half 10 lol

yesterday session

upper load /lower pump

bb row 160x 7

close grip puldown 100x12 rest pause

bb row 150x7

shrug 150x9

smiith incline press 100x9

pec dec 60x12

smith incline 80x10

lateral raise 20x9

smith press 60x12

lateral raise 18x10

pump:got no less than 20 Reps , did as one big giant set , two rounds

leg extensions

ham curl

leg press

sissy squat

calve

Cos of that niggle , tendinitis I think it could be in my elbow

my pressing movement loads wer down , for delts I used laterals as main moment and presses just light

iv been icing it it's actually feeling better

so lower muscle rounds Tomoz so by sat should be good again ..hopefully


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Feeling good on just test and slin actually perfer it to multi compounds !

Went hypo badly today about an hour after training prob due to have me pwo meal an hour after training ,

pre wo protocol

1 hour pre -60g carbs ,50g pro 15g fat

5 min pre 15iu novvorapid

5min pre and during -150g carbs -70g pro

1 hour pwo 120g carbs 60g pro

Friday's session

lower MRS

leg press 330kg -4,4,4,4,4,3

smith squat 120kg -4,4,4,2 100kg-4,4

leg press on smith 220kg -4,4,4,4,4,3

ham curl 50kg-4,4,4,4,4,4

grh 5kg plate + BW -4,4,4,3 bw-4,4

machince bicep curl 40kg 6x4

rope hammers stack -6x4

todays session

upper MRS

yates row 120kg -4,4,4,4,4,3

cable rows 100kgx4,4,4,4,4,4

rack pulls 170kg-4,4,4,4,4,4

pull up close grip BW -4,4,4,4,4,2

cable fly 30kg -4,4,4,4,4,4

incline press (still had to go carful on these due to tendinitis in elbows )100kg-4,4,4,2 80kg-4,4

pec dec pump 50kg x21

lateral raise 20-4,4,4,4,4,4

cabke lateral 15-4,4,4,4,4,4

rear DB 18-4,4,4,4,4,4

db press 28kg -4,4,4,4,4,4

rope push down 25kg 4,4,4,4,4,4

cg press 60k pump 18

so got pretty 4 reps on all sets , so next session weights will go up


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey guys , next week il be upping test to 1.4g I may add in an oral pre wo and mast for last few weeks just get as much outbof this cycle as I can ,

my plan is to go till Xmas on this dose then come down to a hrt dose for 4 weeks then come off for a while ,

then I plan on competeing late next year so il start prep at 20 weeks out or so

so il be pushing food as well so when I drop doses and come off completely il can drop food a bit , but hopefully il be able to push food pretty high now so even when I drop drugs , il lower food but should still be able to manage on high kals witjout getting to fat

also has anyone run slin while off ?

If so how was it ?


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Monday Lower session ,

leg press 420kg x 13

leg extension 80x12

leg press 400x10

ghr 5kg*bw x12

leg press 380kgx 12

calf raise stack 5 sets 10-12

upper pump

cable row SS cable fly

DB row SS inclins DB press

lateral raise SS rear cable flys

oh press

inclne DB curls SS tri pushdowns (both occluded )

all pump sets over 20 reps with heavit weight I can do for that amount of reps

did arms yesterday , just pump stuff really as I have a small tear in my bicep :/

So 3rd rotation of upper load today


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Upper load /lower pump *

decline bench 120kgx7

cable fly 35x7

decline bench 100x8

rack deads 190kg x7

lat pull down 100x8

rack deads 180x10

db press 42kgx11

lateral raise 24kg x9

DB press 36x7

rear delt raise 20x 7,2,1

Lower pump

giant sets of leg press feet low , sissy squats ham curl , calf raise ,

no rest between exercises , 2 rounds all 15 reps or over

usually in FT you do back sets before sets ,

just the rack was taken so did chest first lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

really good seesion today

was lower muscle rounds numbers were way up on every thing ,ivdroped my kals a tad as im just not happy with how im looking so just looking to drop a bit of fat

im soooo tempted to add tren back to cycle for a few weeks , but will try and resist lol ,so im just gonna put doese up of test to 1.4g from 1,1g see how i get on

*lower muscle rounds*

leg press 360kgx4,4,4,4,4,4

v leg press 220kgx4,4,4,4,4,4

leg exstension 65kgx,4,4,4,4,255kgx4

ham curl 45x4,4,4,4,4,4

grh 5kg+bwx 4,4,4,4,2 bwx4

standing calve raise stack x 4,4,4,4,4,4

then did some pump stuff for calves

ez curl 30kgx4,4,4,4,4,3 20kgx4

rope hammer 60kgx4,4,4,4,4,3


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

put my order in ...no tren lol

just order magnum test e did want test plex but my source ran out, thats what iv been using

and infinti test 400 just to bump up the test i find its cheap that way


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

good session yesterday

upper body muscle rounds beat the log book by miles

going to be running clen for a weeks while i get rid of some bodyfat ,well il try ,i fooking hate clen lol

will be upping test to 1.4 tomorrow and dropping slin after next week

il post pics up in bit ,im a bit hesitant to as im really not happy with condition atm ,but i feel iv added a good amount of size ,but now it just seems to be just fat im adding

i reckon treating off season a bit like climbing Everest, bear with me lol

instead of just upping food upping food ,with works obviously , but maybe upping the food to the point where gains in tissue seem to slow ,maybe dropping food a bit ,and then upping it again may work better ,

just a theory ,the Everest analogy being ,you climb up a little bit then go back down ,then climb a little bit higher and come back down until eventually to get to the top ,

lol that prob makes no sense lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Not happy about this lol ...


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

Im with you on the food/just seem to be adding fat. Coming to end of 12 weeks bulk, by around week 9-10, just felt like i am getting fatter instead of gaining more muscle.

Feels like a silly move dropping cals down when you are trying to gain weight, but it might help in the long run.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

noongains said:


> Im with you on the food/just seem to be adding fat. Coming to end of 12 weeks bulk, by around week 9-10, just felt like i am getting fatter instead of gaining more muscle.
> 
> Feels like a silly move dropping cals down when you are trying to gain weight, but it might help in the long run.


deffo will mate , if you could keep pushing and pushing food , we'd all be massive lol , there's a certain point where I think you gotta drop down a bit , then you go past where you stalled , hopefully lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lower load yesterday ,

beat numbers again , squat ,weight and reps stayed the same (160kg for 6 , 140kg for 8 )

but I really slowed down the negative and increased the depth ,

Still progression.

amrs today ...snore ...

diet has changed a bit now , will post up later


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Delts and traps looking really good there mate. Agree with the diet. I'm upping cals 250 a week. Still haven't put on any weight though grrr


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

sxbarnes said:


> Delts and traps looking really good there mate. Agree with the diet. I'm upping cals 250 a week. Still haven't put on any weight though grrr


thanks mates !

i really wanna up kals more tbh , but just feel I need to lose a bit of fat first , so I can keep some kind if decent condition ,

i was up to 5000, that I think I was. My limit , so far , so maybe with drop in food for a few weeks il slowy push back up and get past the 5000 mark


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

trained arms yesterday ,nice blend of heavy and high volume,

think that'll be that last time i give arms a separate day on FT

last day of using slin today , will take 4 weeks of then go back on till; end of cycle

upper loading tonight ,will only do one set of leg pump super set ,as i had to teach spin this morning which i hate lol

todays session will be deadlifts,incline bb press smith shoulder press


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

also be moving up to tier 2 turbo,from basic tier 2 ,so everything will be hit 4x week


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

*diet update*

m1;5 whole eggs,4egg whites,veg

m2:200g lean ground steak,50g avoacdo,200g sweet pot,veg

m3re:80g ground rice 20g nut butter 40g whey

intra:100gcarbs 60g pro

m 4wo:120g coco pops ,1 bagle ,20g jam,150g chicken

m 5 70g jasmine rice ,100g sweet pot ,120g chicken

m6:200g total yoghurt,30g whey 40g cashew butter

4000k

333pro,90gfat,440gcarb

so down quite a bit

*non traning day *

the only changes are

meal3 is 30h whey,200g total yog 20g nut butter ,60g oats

meal 4,5 50g jasmine rice,150g sweet pot,150g chicken

and obv no intra drink


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Mikel123 said:


> good session yesterday
> 
> upper body muscle rounds beat the log book by miles
> 
> ...


There is a study somewhere showing that you only need around 300 calories surplus for optimal muscle growth (or something like that). I will try and dig it out. I never understand why people ram so much food in them and add loads of BF.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

that'd be really cool if you could ,

yeah, im guilty of now as well , my mistake was upping the cals way to much over night ,so iv set my self back now by having to drop food , but you live and learn ,cals will stay the same now tll i feel there ready to go up agin

cheers mate


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

dident train yesterday ,aguded with myself for ages about whether should go or not ,in the end i knew if i went it would be the best session i could do ,im glad i didnt i littraly slept as soon as i got home ,not like me at all ,

anyway feel loads better for it,

session today will be what i was going to do yesterday


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> There is a study somewhere showing that you only need around 300 calories surplus for optimal muscle growth (or something like that). I will try and dig it out. I never understand why people ram so much food in them and add loads of BF.


It depends what you're after IMO. I think to get very big you do need to eat big.... You look at the crazy big pros and even crazy big amateurs they eat massive amounts of food to grow... its a lot easier to pile the food in train balls to the wall and grow than being 300cals over etc...

IMO one of the issues also is that your maintenance changes everyday due to activity levels if your 300 over and your more active that day then you might actually only be 150 over... This is barely anything so i know id much prefer to be say at least 500 maybe even 700 over to ensure i am 100% growing.

Hourses for courses i suppose. IMO do whats best for you and what you find easiest to grow....



Mikel123 said:


> that'd be really cool if you could ,
> 
> yeah, im guilty of now as well , my mistake was upping the cals way to much over night ,so iv set my self back now by having to drop food , but you live and learn ,cals will stay the same now tll i feel there ready to go up agin
> 
> cheers mate


Best idea i think mate try and stay 500/600 above maintenance but ensure your upping regularly as your maintenance grows.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

i cant seem to jab in my glutes anymore i push down on the syringe and it dont move lol

i hate quads i get weird shooting pains as soon as i pin ??

sore today ydays session was v good

*upper load lower pump*

deadlift 190kg x5

uh pulldown90x11

deadlift180x7

uh pulldown85x10

shrug170x12

incline bbx108x7

db fly 22x8

inc bb 100x5,2,1

cable 40x9

smith press90x10

lateral raise 22x9,4,2

smith press80x11

lateral raise 18x15

*pump(supersets ,2 rounds)*

leg press 4 plates

sissy squats

leg curl

calf raise

all 20 and over reps

today is lower muscles rounds

no squating as lower back in done in


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

has anyone every run 2-4ui slin with every meal and then also used a higher ui for pre wo

or has it got to be one or the other ?


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So I'm running tubo version of FT now

so tday sessio. Will be lower focus MRs

will be

leg press , v leg pres GHR , squat variation , smith row , incline smith press , DB press , curls

no slin for 4 weeks now :/


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> There is a study somewhere showing that you only need around 300 calories surplus for optimal muscle growth (or something like that). I will try and dig it out. I never understand why people ram so much food in them and add loads of BF.


Was the study done on assisted athletes?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Was the study done on assisted athletes?


I very much doubt it.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Was the study done on assisted athletes?


Would like confirmation of this please @BoomTime mate. I highly doubt it like @DLTBB said...


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

grear session yday

*lower focus MRs *

*leg press *380x23

*leg ex *100x24

*GHR *BW *10kg x15 bwx8

*v leg press *240x24

*-*

*smith row *120x24

*incline smith press *90x20

*lateral raise 22x24 *

*machine curl 40x23 *

numbers ups ups on all leg movements 

jabed in lower glutes yesterday ,

now just this awful pain like at the top of my arse , pretty much on the cocix ??

maybe the oil has not disapated and moved up ?

Need to start jabbing quads lol

no room left in my arse !

Off day today

got my daughter to my self all day today 

as my misses is working , so lots of walks and coffee stops today


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Some pic updates , shape seems a tad better now kals have been dropped , il post workouts later .


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hardcore bb food haha

no suace ! And in my bag since 8 this morning lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

hi guys

sorry not put up any training

,training has been going v well just a few updates

putting insulin back in Monday

2ui very carb meal and 6-10ui pre workout ,

see how i get on with that

thats it really no other major changes,feel really really flat and small today

my next to meals are just pro fat meals but i may just add carbs to both them ,

having a cheat meal tomorrow so il load up on carbs then

also now iv dropped kals and slightly tightend upa bit ,i may start skiploading before bumbing up kals again see how that gose

even though training is going well im struggling to beat numbers ,which i still am , but i feel im due a deload,we go to Manchester on the 19th for a few days to see my family so might crank out traning till then so i can have them 4 days off and spend more time with the fam


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Going to be a good session.

uppwr focus muscle rounds 

rack deads , bb rows , incline smith press , upright rows , leg press , and other good stuff

haveing a massive cheat meal tonight also ,

il be posting a pic 

domt my know why but feeling really nervous about session today , also I'm putting slin back in pre wo today 10ui


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Mikel123 said:


> Hardcore bb food haha
> 
> no suace ! And in my bag since 8 this morning lol


Grim mate 

I'm guessing your doing fortitude training? Worth the investment?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Grim mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's only 20quid haha!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> it's only 20quid haha!


Yeah but so much good free info around it seems crazy to pay for it .

Did have a look on torrents but no f**kers uploaded it lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Yeah but so much good free info around it seems crazy to pay for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yeah but what's 20 quid haha.

Ive got the y3t e book which is a great read and also got a got Doggcrapp ebook/article which is also a fantastic read


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Well yeah but what's 20 quid haha.


Its a vial of gainz


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Its a vial of gainz


diet and training are 10x more important than AAS. To many people think AAS is the most important... It is isnt. Diet first then training then aas....


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> diet and training are 10x more important than AAS. To many people think AAS is the most important... It is isnt. Diet first then training then aas....


Sounds nice but not really true tho is it? AAS will take you past your genetic limit but no matter how perfect your training and nutrition they won't but that's getting a little off topic


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/anabolic-steroids-muscle-growth.html/

Worth a read imo


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Sounds nice but not really true tho is it? AAS will take you past your genetic limit but no matter how perfect your training and nutrition they won't but that's getting a little off topic


but you cant gain without being in a surplus and you cant gain without training.... Therefore aas is uselss without one of the above.

If you think AAS is the most important then you need to re asses. Look at any high up amateurs or pros... Diet is always key, then training (if you dont train hard youll hit plateaus quick) and then AAS.

Im not sayin AAS isnt a big factor but if diet and training arent on point youll have sub par results.

sorry about taking over your journal @Mikel123 i know your diet and training are good :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

A1243R said:


> and you cant gain without training....


According to Lyle McDonald (backed up by studies) you can. Read the link I posted.

AAS and none training led to more gains during the study than the training group.

I agree with you that diet and nutrition are important but neither are really complicated unless you have a product to sell lol.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Grim mate
> 
> I'm guessing your doing fortitude training? Worth the investment?


 Yep !

Well worth it

give it a read a few times though


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> but you cant gain without being in a surplus and you cant gain without training.... Therefore aas is uselss without one of the above.
> 
> If you think AAS is the most important then you need to re asses. Look at any high up amateurs or pros... Diet is always key, then training (if you dont train hard youll hit plateaus quick) and then AAS.
> 
> ...


 No problem mate ,

what it's all a out 

also I deffo agree ,

AAS is just the icing on the cake to a solid nutrion and training plan , if only everyone thought that way..

it dose kind of scare me.that a lot of folk think they can out drug poor diet and training and even below average genetics ,

and tbh , iv been one of these guys that just thought , yeah il take massive amounts of everything and turn into a moster , I was sadly mistake , but you live and learn , iv found now , a bit of test and slin dose the trick for me ,

oh and FOOD ! Lol never actually grown so well !

My diet has always been good but iv always under eaten , so when I realy started pushimg food and not drugs , growth came .


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Great session tonight ,

Will post Tomoz ,

Dident end up using slin tonight ..

only order the refill and not the pen lol ..oops

Stuffed now after cheat , not your normal cheat , I felt like a bit of a miss Match lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just finishsd off cheat with 3 weetabix , countless amont of rice cakes and jam and whey lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

yesterdays upper MRs

*bb row 140x23*

*rack deads 180x24*

*rack pull up bw+20kg x14 bwx8*

*flat bench 90x24*

*smith incline 80x24*

*rear cable 25x24*

*upright row 45x22*

*OH machine press stack x 22*

*leg press (wide stance) 6plates aside x 24*


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So usually my off day today ,

but my misses has treated me to Harry potter studios tomorrow 

so will be training lower load uppper pump today ,

shoulf be smith squsts in my rotation today , but may just bb squat , see how I feel ,


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

traning going well, but cant wait to have a few days off, deffo feel i need it

lower MRS today

diet changes ,iv added carbs into meal one now on training days so pretty much all meals are mixed macros now apart from post workout

also back on slin now

2-3ui every meal ,10ui pre wo

feeling good still good on 1.4g test just a bit boring lol but keeoing the fun stuff for when i need it


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Lower foucs muscle rounds

leg press 390kg x 4,4,4,4,4,3

ghr bw+10kg x4,4,4,3 bw x 4,4

bulgarian split squat 42x 4,4,4,4,4,4(both legs )

calf raise stack x4,4,4,4,4,4,4 2x

lat pull 75kgx 4,4,4,4,4,4

cable row 95kg ,4,4,4,4,4,4

incline DB 28kg 6x4

lat raise 12x 6x4 + 30 rep pump

close grip machine press stack x 6x4

wasnt feeling last night when got to the gym but was an awsome workout !

Jusr about the leave for upper foucus muscle rounds

btw...love slin lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice big session mate


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Adz said:


> Nice big session mate


 yep lol

alwasy need a deload soon

after xmas il be going back to push pull legs

good workout today

will post later , went hypo bad today litraly had to eat my post workout meal while i was soaked through and shaking lol


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi guys

3 workout sessions till I take a few days off

been planing, my next cycle, can't decid ....

yetetdays lower load was v good

beat all numbers

may go to a push pull legs split after Xmas , not sure yet ,

going to chuck some tren or var in also after Xmas to fin off cycle

not decided on that eithe lol

feel free to give advice guys ,

so so not training today cos of work , that's why I training y day ,

cant wait for tomorrow sessions

also added in 3x week cardio in

diets had changed slightly ,

will post later ,I really feel I'm doing well with carbs ATM , which is good for me ,

scales still slowly going up


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 3 workout sessions till I take a few days off
> 
> ...


 why var mate? Why not add in Winny? Your bulking so why not add oxys :lol:


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> why var mate? Why not add in Winny? Your bulking so why not add oxys :lol:


 Mainly cos iv never tried var , I hear good things , not sure why but I'm not keen on winny ..don't know why ? Never tried it,

yeah I like oxys

so it'll be oxy or tren lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> Mainly cos iv never tried var , I hear good things , not sure why but I'm not keen on winny ..don't know why ? Never tried it,
> 
> yeah I like oxys
> 
> so it'll be oxy or tren lol


 I would probs just add oxys for ease although ive never used tren.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Yeah , I do love tren though .

next cycle ideas

cycle 1

test 1g , eq 900mg , 100mg var

cycle 2

test 800mg , npp600mg oxy 150mg

wont put weeks up cos what ever cycle I choose will be part of a pre contest phase ,

either one of the these cycles will be part of a 25 week pre contest phase at 10 weeks out doses on compounds will change

also slin and ai will be in there


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Just waiting for stims to kick in before cardio so il post diet changes :

*meal 1: 200g ground steak (10%) 50g avocado , greens *

*animal pak , 2 omega 3 tabs , 10g bcaa *

*meal 2: 2 whole eggs 6 egg whites, 80g oats , greens *

*1 omega tab *

*meal 3 (pre) : 85g ground rice , 40g whey , 20g pb *

*2 matador *

*intra : 100g cyclic dextrin *

*40g pepto pro *

pwo: 200g ground turkey 150g kids cereal, 2 matador , 1 animal pak

*meal 5: 70g carbs from rice / pasta /sweet pot (depends what I feel like ) 200g chicken , greens *

*meal 6:200g total yoghurt, 30g whey ,20g pb , 50g oats *

*2 omega tabs *

*non-training :*

*meal 1 : 5 whole eggs , 100g chicken greens , 10g coconut oil *

*animsl pak, 2 omega 3 *

*meal 2 :200g ground steak (10%) , 100g avocado , greens *

*meal 3: 200g total yoghurt, 30g whey , 60g nut butter *

*meal 4: 200g chicken , greens,30g coconut oil *

*meal 5: 100g jasmine rice ,4egg whites , 100g chicken ,greens *

*meal 6: 140g oats , 40g whey *


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Some fat progress pics

need to get some one to take them for me


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Deffo need a deload , 200kg deads felt so so heavy , only got 2 !! Fook sake !!

gear change next week , also changing diet again really not happy with the fat iv gained

will update later


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Post cardio fatness


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Anyone had good results with Infiniti ?

I know I can get legit stuff just want to make sure it's decent ?

Was thinking of trying them or the new hacks labs


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

training getting v hard atm , training everything 4x a week is deffo taking its toll,and im deffo due a deload

last session today before a few days off,cant wait tbh

last night was lower foucs and upper muscles rounds still progressed on most lifts that i really wanted to ,but waS struggle ,il be doing upper focus muscles today then seeing star was tonight !!!

then off today Manchester to see my family tomorrow

il be doing back to either a push pull legs split or legs chest/back and delts/arms which iv done in the past and quite liked it so well see


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi guys ,

back now, was a nice little brake ,

ok so new diet now and gear plan ,

gear , 500mg test , 450mg tri tren ,

today is back and chest 

will be doing higher volume , still heavy progressive overload ,

iv been doing v low volume for ages now , so I reckon changing things compleatly should give some new growth ?!! We will see ....


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

so ended up doing chest/delt/tri insead of chest and back .i killed my self doing chest and new back wouldnt get 100%

was a good session so many doms ,went higher volume which was nice

back and bis today not goin go log sessions till after xmas now

will still post up on here but if i dont log my sessions i forget what i done

xmas day tomorro ..bacon buttys for breakii ,snow balls ...cant wait and im cooking the dinner

have a great christmas very one!


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

hope every one had a great xmas

i ate way to much then got a sick bug lol only just back to normal today lol

so back to it now

doing a dc 4 day split ,kacls are down a lot ,feel like a need a clear out of food so traning days are down to 3400

only carbs are pre,post and meal after post rest is pro/fat

non traning day is pro/fat all day

yesterday session

*chest/delt/tri*

*smith incline 100x9,4,2 rest pause *

*cable fly widow maker 20 reps*

*seated db press 42x9,3,1 rest pause*

*lateral raise 22x18*

*dip bw+20kg 17 restpause *

*rope push down 25x21*

this morning session

*bi/back*

*incline db curl 16x15 rest pause*

*rope hammer stack x 19*

*lat pull down 100x16 restpause *

*deadlift 180x6 160x8*

*cable row 100x13*

*10 min HITT on stairs*

its prob from shitty diet and not eating at all due to sickness but all my lifts have gone down !!

feels s**t lol ,week or two il be back on track

last few session before xmas i tried push pull legs with a little higher volume ,bored the s**t out of me so thast why iv gone back to low volume ,there shorter sessions but i really kill my self in them and i enjoy it so much more


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea mate just keep going at it. s**t food beer et al don't help... It'll come good


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

feel back to normal now tbh, been rewrite my diet and traning so il post that up in a bit


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi guys been a bit quite

but will get back posting again

training going v wel

on a 4 day week DC split so in effect push pull legs ,

I gsbe the higher volume ago , I just ducking hate it lol,

i get so intense with my sessions when volume is super low ,

todays session will look like this

DB precher curl 1 RP 16-20 reps

revers EZ curl 1rp 16-20reps

lat pull down 1rp -9-11 reps

bb row 2 strait sets 4-6 8-12

cable row wm

diet

m1 90g carb 60g pro 30g fa

m2 80g carb 60g pro 20g fat

pre wo 80g carb 60g pro 10g fat

intA 75g c 60g pro

post wo 120g c 60g pro 0fat

m 5 80g c 60g pro 20g fat

m6 0g carb 60g pro 40g fat

non training

m1 90g c 60g pro 30g fat

m2 80g c 60g pro 20g fat

m3 80g 60g p 20g f

m4 50g c 60g p 30g f

m5 0g c 60g p 30g f

m6 0g c 70g p 30g f

all clean food apart from pre and post , pre I have a rice crispy square with ground rice and whey , post I have jam and bagels and kids cereal


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

First time Iv put carns back in a breaki , but I want to grow !

Food is going up when I feel it needs to , obv all this food with low volume I need to be cardio so I do 2 HITT sessions and 2 LISS sessions a week as I need to keep pushing food ,

gear wise I dropped test to 800mg and put 600mg tren in

i will come off in 4 weeks or so


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Good session :

db prechsr curl 16x9,4,2

ez revers curls 35kg x10,5,2

lat pull close grip 80kg X 9, 4,1

shrug 180kgx 9,5,3

bb row 165kg X 6 145 X 8 100kg 17

cable row 100kg 14

lat strech 20kg + BW x60 Sec.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Ham /quad /calve

bb sldl 150kgx7

ham curl RP 50kg 9,4,1 +6 partials

ham curl wm 35kg x21

leg press 430kg 10,4,2

leg press wm 360kg x20

smith squat 140kgx7

smith squst wm 120kg x16

......****ed


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Training , going v v well , beating All numbers ,

I'm going , back to my old job ,mental HeLth care ,

anyway , went in the other day ,

no ons could belive the size of me , which is werid cos don't feel any different than when I last worked there wich was 7 months ago ,

any way two more week on then will cruise untill I feel recoverd ,

so food will stay the same , may add in soms t3 just to help keep bf down ,

il doing my f***ing best to not get weaker

I'm dropping tren now cos not liking the anxiety in getting .

so will keep test at 800mg now until cruise ,


----------

